# AP mechanics



## markwaardenburg (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello my name is mark this is my first post but iv'e been reading the forum and have read Hoke several times already over the past 6 months and am going to do an experiment using the AP method with the scrap that Iv'e collected(mainly gold plated with copper on the other side). I have a couple of questions about it. Iv'e read the msds on HCL and it states one should use a respirator when using hydrochloric Acid(muriatic Acid) indoors but is it ok without one outdoors where I'm doing it? I will definetly use gloves and goggles. Then lastly, is there a picture of a good AP set up I can look at to get a good frame of reference from. I saw some that had a container with holes drilled on the bottom of it placed in a larger container, can anyone tell me how that works?


----------



## kkmonte (Feb 26, 2013)

I won't respond with the typical "OMG, Read hokes, nothing indoors!!!". From my personal experience, I have a 80'x40 detached barn, and in the back room of it, I keep the garage door on one side and window on other side and have two big fans blowing. If you are just using the first part of the ap process that should be sufficient. I bought a respirator and use it when I add bleach to Hcl to dissolve gold. (chlorine gas is horrible). Muriatic acid does stink, so even outside you get a whiff of it, you,ll know it.


----------



## markwaardenburg (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Pantherlikher (Feb 26, 2013)

Just don't do any head stands inside the bucket...
Keep air moving away from anything living or metal.
My first dive in and run, years ago, I had it in a garage with more holes then my nasty undies and a fan at the door. 
My directions were to heat the HCL to make poor man's AR... Everything went fine ...untill... I got too close after pouring in the Sodium Nitrate...and watched... I breathed in and felt like my lungs were on fire!! from the CL that was evaporating... 
I was able to blow out rapidly and run out the door coughing like a bad smoker and um.. I think I'm ok... but might be a relative term there.
It's nasty so always think safety around any open liquids.

BS.
You only need to be stupid once for a lifetime of regret...


----------



## mls26cwru (Feb 27, 2013)

look in the the reactions taking place a bit more... also, look on lazersteve's website as he has a good document that delves into the AP (copper 2 chloride) etching mechanics. this will give you a bit more insight into what is going on.

from my experience, when you first make your HCl/H2O2 mixture and add fingers too, it will off-gas chlorine gas for a while (days) until it reaches an equilibrium of sorts. until then, keep the container in a well ventilated (most likely outdoors unless you have a fume hood) area at all times. if you have a respirator, use it whenever you agitate the solution or get near it to do anything.... the chlorine gas is very nasty stuff. there will come a time when the solution will stop evolving chlorine and you will be able to work around it without the respirator (assuming you don't stick your face in it ). You will understand better after you have gone through the process.


----------



## kkmonte (Feb 27, 2013)

The good thing with the AP finger process, is that all the dangerous fumes are very noticable and your body will want to get away! You'll know when you get a whiff of HCL, CL, or even SO2 while precipitating.


----------

